# it can be accomplished



## reptastic (Mar 6, 2012)

Were not at the woods yet but this is a great accomplishment with the help of many herpers coming together
illinois bill


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 6, 2012)

cant the government just leave are hobby alone


----------



## reptastic (Mar 6, 2012)

They could but they are trying to make an example out of us, as long as people think they have something to fear dealing with reptiles, its just more ammunition for them against us


----------

